# Splash Tetra - Copella arnoldi



## dw1305 (2 Apr 2014)

Hi all, 
I've owned the real Splash "Tetra" (_Copella arnoldi_ <http://www.seriouslyfish.com/species/*copella*-*arnoldi*/>) on 3 different occasions (the only times I've ever seen them for sale), but I've never had much success with them, mainly because as soon as they start spawning I've always lost them through holes in the lid of the tank.  

A couple of months ago I bought 3 un-sexable fish from MA at Leekes Melksham (all they had). I chucked these in my "spare wood" tank (mainly because it was empty and had a tight fitting lid), and they matured into 2 males and a female, and started spawning (on the glass) almost immediately. After a week I lost one male through a really small gap where the cables entered the lid, and the spawning stopped. 

I added the occasional squirt of Vinegar Eels and Micro-worms, on the grounds that there may be some fry and after about a month I've got quite a few in a range of sizes. With apologies for the horrible picture:




 

cheers Darrel


----------



## TOO (2 Apr 2014)

Nice, these are very elegant fish. I once had some in a paludarium where they laid their eggs on the overhanging leaves. Fascinating to watch.

Thomas


----------



## BigTom (2 Apr 2014)

Ace. Must be really fun behaviour to watch.


----------



## TOO (2 Apr 2014)

A truly nice example of the "magic" of evolution.

Thomas


----------



## ourmanflint (2 Apr 2014)

Fantastic Darrel! Never even heard of these before today, but I do remember seeing something a long time ago on "Life on Earth" about fish spawning on the underside of hanging leaves, so I'm guessing these are one and the same thing. Bravo...


----------



## MirandaB (2 Apr 2014)

They have some in my lfs,and I'm sorely tempted but with my rock hard water it's not really possible


----------



## Edvet (3 Apr 2014)

Grats Darrel, I had those too but didn't get them to spawn, I love the whole Lebasinidae family


----------



## dw1305 (3 Apr 2014)

Hi all, 





ourmanflint said:


> but I do remember seeing something a long time ago on "Life on Earth" about fish spawning on the underside of hanging leaves, so I'm guessing these are one and the same thing.


 That's the one, I've never seen them spawn (I think it usually happens first thing in the morning). They can jump enormous distances, the last ones I had before these jumped through a small hole at least 15cms above the water level. I've since found out that they leap towards the light, so I think the problems has been that with a lid and the lights off, the light is just small patches where the holes in the lid are. Also the tanks are by windows which probably made things worse.  



Edvet said:


> I love the whole Lebasinidae family


 I'm a bit of a "Pencil-fish" fan as well, there is a very interesting thread on different by-catch _Copella/Pyrrhulina_ spp on "Apistogramma forums" <http://www.apistogramma.com/forum/threads/splashing-tetra-id.11598/>.

Other than that I've only got a few _Nannostomus marginatus_ at the moment, which I'm going to try to breed once the mosquito larvae come on stream.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Tim Harrison (3 Apr 2014)

Amazing predator avoidance behaviour...I'm guessing.


----------



## stu_ (3 Apr 2014)

dw1305 said:


> Other than that I've only got a few _Nannostomus marginatus_ at the moment, which I'm going to try to breed once the mosquito larvae come on stream.



Hi
apologises for going off topic slightly, which _marginatus ? _There seems to quite a range in colouration.


----------



## dw1305 (3 Apr 2014)

Hi all, 





stu_ said:


> which marginatus ?


Mine are the standard ones with a cream body, dark stripe and red fins, but a little while a go MA at Keynsham had some with yellow (rather than red) fins and a much more yellow body colour. 

*Possibly this strain <http://apisto.sites.no/page.aspx?pageid=120>?

I'd be very interested to see how they would have turned out with some TLC and a better diet.

Have a look at this thread on the BCA forum: <http://www.britishcichlid.org.uk/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=46&t=8324> & <http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum/showthread.php/46208-Nannostomus-marginatus-(tiny-pencil-fish)>.

 * Don't visit TomC's site unless you have a lot of time, don't like dwarf cichlids and have no desire to visit the Amazon. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## Edvet (3 Apr 2014)

Sadly the nannostomus we see in most lfs are bred without any info on whereabouts


----------



## stu_ (3 Apr 2014)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all, Mine are the standard ones with a cream body, dark stripe and red fins, but a little while a go MA at Keynsham had some with yellow (rather than red) fins and a much more yellow body colour.
> Have a look at this thread on the BCA forum: <http://www.britishcichlid.org.uk/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=46&t=8324>l



Thanks, as a constant lurker on there, i was aware of the BCA thread.


----------



## dw1305 (3 Apr 2014)

Hi all,





stu_ said:


> i was aware of the BCA thread.


You could try contacting Ste Chesters, I know he is very keen on Pencil fish  (and other Lebasinidae).

cheers Darrel


----------

